# Wiggins does our local TT!



## jarlrmai (7 Jun 2016)

https://twitter.com/Eddie_TSM/status/740272067816235009

Not my Tweet.


----------



## Sharky (7 Jun 2016)

I was there, off 35 and went off course at the turn!


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Jun 2016)

Sharky said:


> I was there, off 35 and went off course at the turn!


But you still smoked him right ?


----------



## Sharky (8 Jun 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> But you still smoked him right ?


Never saw him. He must have finished before I started.

I seem to be unlucky on the D10/1 course. Last night went off course and a couple of years ago, came up for an open to find that the central reservation grass cutting hadn't removed the traffic cones in time and the event was cancelled. Only a 500mile round trip - but it was to visit relatives as well.

But still one of my favourite courses and where I did my PB in 1969.


----------



## jarlrmai (8 Jun 2016)

Wiggo did a 19:15 and a local Phoenix rider did a 19:40


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Jun 2016)

Alex Dowset was also doing a local TT last night E21/10 with a time of 19:43 Edit 19:01
https://www.strava.com/activities/601974170


----------

